# Ellie, Minnie, and Tootsie say Hello



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

here's a group shot of the chis. they love this bed so much that its very easy to get a group shot 



we've been having some mild temperatures lately . I brought Ellie out on the deck . she's not very used to being outside



and here is Ellie in one of Lattes LD all in ones. it fits her perfect now


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

aww i love the group picture. such sweet faces.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the pics, it is funny how all the Chis are in one bed and Peyton is in one on her own. It makes me think of the movie Mean Girls 'You can't sit with us!' lol
Ellie is getting quite fluffy, i think she will be like my harley, with a double coat, ruff and fluffy tail. He was much smoother as a puppy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi ladies! Ellie fits in so well with her sisters Minnie and Tootsie! Her LD coat is my favorite, I regret not buying it when it came out! How is she liking the all-in-ones? It looks adorable on her!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love the pictures. Looks like all 3 were enjoying some sun and warmth today while hanging out in bed.

I love Ellie in her outfits, really like her in that all in one. That's a really nice vest and tutu too. Carolina only wishes she could have had hand me downs from her brother and be that nice too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww group shot! So nice to see all of the sisters binding well together. 

Is that the Tutu outfit you were speaking of? Very nice. Ellie looks adorable in it. I'm glad she's fitting into her inherited things nicely 😍❤.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Your chis have some adorable outfits  .


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

elaina said:


> here's a group shot of the chis. they love this bed so much that its very easy to get a group shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Omg!!! Sooooo precious 😊😍Love your babies beautiful furkids ... Like ve they way they sit and behaved for pixies for mama


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Pure love said:


> aww i love the group picture. such sweet faces.


thanks Lisbeth. I was lucky on that shot to get all 3 of the chis with there ears up


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Love the pics, it is funny how all the Chis are in one bed and Peyton is in one on her own. It makes me think of the movie Mean Girls 'You can't sit with us!' lol
> Ellie is getting quite fluffy, i think she will be like my harley, with a double coat, ruff and fluffy tail. He was much smoother as a puppy.




thanks Stella. yeah, Peyton has never wanted to share a bed with any of the chis. She's just so different than the chis. Even when I had Latte , it was the same thing. But, its not Minnie , Tootsie , and Ellie being mean to Peyton. lol. Peyton just wants to be by herself but she does love her sisters 

Yes ! I was really surprised to see Ellie getting quite fluffy ! her mother is a smooth coat and her father is a longcoat , so I though maybe she got her extra fluffiness from her father


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi ladies! Ellie fits in so well with her sisters Minnie and Tootsie! Her LD coat is my favorite, I regret not buying it when it came out! How is she liking the all-in-ones? It looks adorable on her!


yes, I was so lucky to find this LD coat. I first saw it on Jewel in a different color and I knew I had to have one. 

she doesn't seem to mind the all in ones but I haven't left them on her for too long, just a couple hours at the most. 

she has so many of them now cause I used to buy Latte so many of them , that I decided I wouldn't buy anymore all in ones for her at all. she has enough of them


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Love the pictures. Looks like all 3 were enjoying some sun and warmth today while hanging out in bed.
> 
> I love Ellie in her outfits, really like her in that all in one. That's a really nice vest and tutu too. Carolina only wishes she could have had hand me downs from her brother and be that nice too.


thank you. yes, the sun comes in on that side of the house in the moring and they always go to that spot to soak up the sun. then when it comes in the other side of the house , they always move to there other favorite spot ontop of the couch . lol

She has quite a wardrobe of things from Latte. i haven't even tried all of it on her yet but there's a lot of Louisdog things and some wooflink and pariero too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awwww group shot! So nice to see all of the sisters binding well together.
> 
> Is that the Tutu outfit you were speaking of? Very nice. Ellie looks adorable in it. I'm glad she's fitting into her inherited things nicely &#55357;&#56845;❤.


yes, that's the LD tutu coat i was saying that the tutu part unbuttons from the vest part. its really cute. it has a couple cute pins on it too that you cant see too good in the pic. . 

did you see that LD has another new dress out. not the English tutu , but another one that a floral print. i don't think they added it yet to the LD site, but i saw it on there FB


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Love the group picture! 
Ellie's outfits are really nice. Love both of it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

CuddlesMom said:


> Your chis have some adorable outfits  .


thank you Angela . I love buying things for them :daisy:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Natsumi2014 said:


> Omg!!! Sooooo precious &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56845;Love your babies beautiful furkids ... Like ve they way they sit and behaved for pixies for mama


thanks Dee !!! they really are always on that bed together. lol. so, all I have to do , is get there attention and its easy to get a group shot on that bed


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ferrari4000 said:


> Love the group picture!
> Ellie's outfits are really nice. Love both of it.


thank you ! i'd like to put outfits on Minnie and Tootsie too but because Ellie is still a puppy, she chews on there clothing if they have any buttons, bows, ruffles, lace, appliques , ect.... and will ruin them.


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow, all of your dogs are really beautiful ! And what lovely little outfits Ellie! x x x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, that's the LD tutu coat i was saying that the tutu part unbuttons from the vest part. its really cute. it has a couple cute pins on it too that you cant see too good in the pic. .
> 
> 
> 
> did you see that LD has another new dress out. not the English tutu , but another one that a floral print. i don't think they added it yet to the LD site, but i saw it on there FB



I see all the new LD things on DC finally. Can't decide on what to vet Ava though. I for sure want the Tutu dress and berry berry tee and star tee. Like the style of the hero dress but I didn't see if the pin is removable or not


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ellie Huahua said:


> Wow, all of your dogs are really beautiful ! And what lovely little outfits Ellie! x x x


thank you !!! she has so many outfits. its so fun for me to keep buying her things


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I see all the new LD things on DC finally. Can't decide on what to vet Ava though. I for sure want the Tutu dress and berry berry tee and star tee. Like the style of the hero dress but I didn't see if the pin is removable or not


yes , and perfect timing too for the 35% Sale that just started yesterday !!! i'll def. be putting in an order by Tuesday before the sale ends. 

i'm going to get he English tutu, and the berry berry tee also. I don't think i'll get the star tee. I would like the floral button tee though. I will get the hero dress. the material is so pretty. I just love that big floral print. not sure about the pin either but I still want it . 
Did you get anything else that you were waiting for ? 
I put in a small order to pariero. i'm going to get the padidas tee for Ellie and the PE lacey tank for Ellie, Minnie and Tootsie. they were both on sale on the Japan site the other day so I got them


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes , and perfect timing too for the 35% Sale that just started yesterday !!! i'll def. be putting in an order by Tuesday before the sale ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you getting any of the new daily organic tops? The pink or grey? I haven't decided yet but I may get one. I'm debating whether to use any points or not too. 
I saw that my last LD order was marked as shipped, however, I never got an email that it shipped. So hopefully it's on it's way. I've been waiting a while. 
Which color Padidas did you order?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Are you getting any of the new daily organic tops? The pink or grey? I haven't decided yet but I may get one. I'm debating whether to use any points or not too.
> I saw that my last LD order was marked as shipped, however, I never got an email that it shipped. So hopefully it's on it's way. I've been waiting a while.
> Which color Padidas did you order?


yes , I forgot I am getting the daily organic too. i'll probably get the pink one for Ellie. I also may get some older things too like a brunch tee for Ellie . not exactly sure yet .... 

last time my DC order was shipped ( the happy day out top ), it was marked shipped also but I didn't get an email either. but , she did put a tracking number right next to the item on my order. 

I like to save up my rewards points and use them when I have enough to use all of them at once to get the free shipping also. cause you don't get more rewards points on an order that you use points on. so, if you just use a partial amount of points, then you are missing out on some points you could have accumulated. 

I got the mint padidas for Ellie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes , I forgot I am getting the daily organic too. i'll probably get the pink one for Ellie. I also may get some older things too like a brunch tee for Ellie . not exactly sure yet ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. That's the same color Padidas I got Ava. 

I have 1143 in rewards points. I'm not sure if I want to keep accumulating them or use maybe half of them. I order frequently so I know I'll make a lot of points back fast. 

I love the brunch tee too, I have a light pink one for Brax and Ava, but wouldn't mind the yellow after seeing it on Carolina.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awesome. That's the same color Padidas I got Ava.
> 
> I have 1143 in rewards points. I'm not sure if I want to keep accumulating them or use maybe half of them. I order frequently so I know I'll make a lot of points back fast.
> 
> I love the brunch tee too, I have a light pink one for Brax and Ava, but wouldn't mind the yellow after seeing it on Carolina.


I been using up my rewards points right along. I have a bunch right now but still not enough for the free shpping ( 750 ), so i'll keep waiting . 

I have the lighter pink brunch tee for Tootsie but I would like either the cream one or the darker pink one for Ellie. I love the cream one cause it has the pretty pink writing on it . so, cant decide which color of those 2 I want cause I love them both the same .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I been using up my rewards points right along. I have a bunch right now but still not enough for the free shpping ( 750 ), so i'll keep waiting .
> 
> 
> 
> I have the lighter pink brunch tee for Tootsie but I would like either the cream one or the darker pink one for Ellie. I love the cream one cause it has the pretty pink writing on it . so, cant decide which color of those 2 I want cause I love them both the same .



I made my order. I noticed the xs tees run a little short for the newer stuff so I odered smalls. 

Berry berry
Stars
Hero dress
English tutu
Daily organic pink
Ribbon top
Denim tutu collar pink

Total 116 after using all rewards. Hopefully those smalls fit. If not they should fit Brax. And I'll order xs's


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

All this cuteness is getting to me! Think a trip out to posh puppy may be on our list today to get Corona an Easter dress! Like that I can try things on there since my little girl
Is so long yet scrawny! Hard to order off line!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I made my order. I noticed the xs tees run a little short for the newer stuff so I odered smalls.
> 
> Berry berry
> Stars
> ...


i'm going to order the same except not the stars one and instead the button tee floral and the ny brunch and I already have the ribbon top. I think you'll be happy with the the size S ribbon top. I think the XS does run short but I forgot now which size I have here for Ellie. which one is the Denim tutu collar pink ?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Corona Pup said:


> All this cuteness is getting to me! Think a trip out to posh puppy may be on our list today to get Corona an Easter dress! Like that I can try things on there since my little girl
> Is so long yet scrawny! Hard to order off line!


you are so lucky you are within driving distance to Posh puppy. I would try on some wooflink dresses . I think they run longer . there's a really really pretty one called the bow dress. but , there are a lot of really nice ones . I cant wait to see what you find for Corona


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm going to order the same except not the stars one and instead the button tee floral and the ny brunch and I already have the ribbon top. I think you'll be happy with the the size S ribbon top. I think the XS does run short but I forgot now which size I have here for Ellie. which one is the Denim tutu collar pink ?



Here's the denim tutu

http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/louis_dog_p/ld-denn.htm

She's always small in the dresses. But the tees are tricky. She mostly has xs tees. And small in I think the in love top. She has the brunch in xs, hug me xs, floral button xs. If the small tees in this new order don't fit, they should fit Brax.

My new LD order shipped on the 26th. I sure hope I have it mid week.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the denim tutu
> 
> Doggie Couture Shop
> 
> ...


oh, ok... the collar is pretty. I don't order too many collars. only the SL ones sometimes for Ellie. I will finalize my order by Tuesday if not sooner ( I am also thinking about getting the smile bunny hoodie in cream and the twirly dress in camo )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, ok... the collar is pretty. I don't order too many collars. only the SL ones sometimes for Ellie. I will finalize my order by Tuesday if not sooner ( I am also thinking about getting the smile bunny hoodie in cream and the twirly dress in camo )



I want the macaroon Pariero tank. I see they have ss available on both sites but I don't know which color is available. I sent an email. But they can be slow about getting back to customers. 

Do you have and size small LD? Or do you mostly have xs, sm/m and med? 
How come your waiting before putting your order in?
I haven't purchased collars nearly as often as I used to. I'd really love a puppy pink and a Lavendar SL collar. I thought of ordering more SL harness but I do prefer the fit of the Buddy belt better. 
I'm hoping she will do an "Easter" sale. That order I will place for a large Wooflink order for Kendall Bailey and Brax. They are all true size 2 and 3. LD is too frustrating sizewise for them. I may however order each of them brunch tees.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I want the macaroon Pariero tank. I see they have ss available on both sites but I don't know which color is available. I sent an email. But they can be slow about getting back to customers.
> 
> Do you have and size small LD? Or do you mostly have xs, sm/m and med?
> How come your waiting before putting your order in?
> ...


that macaroon tank looks so cute but i'm not going to order anymore Pariero for now. I have the 4 items from Pariero I ordered ( 3 Lacy tops, and the padiddas one ). 

** I just heard back from Pariero. they don't have the Lacey top in Tootsies size , so i'm only getting one for Minnie and one for Ellie and the Padidias for Ellie . just as well, cause I will be spending a lot on the LD 
yes, I do have a bunch of size S LD that were for Latte.
but, Ellie fits best in the size XS right now. i'm still not sure if when she is full grown if she will still fit best in XS or if she will fit better in S . I can tell that some are roomy on her in size XS . 
the strawberry dress that I have is size S . its roomy on her but I think it will fit her perfect when she's full grown . I have the My lovey teddy dress in size S but its way too roomy on her right now. not sure if it will be a good fit on her when she's full grown. I have a lot of other size S in LD too that were Lattes. 
I think I will put my order in tomorrow. i'm not sure yet what other things I want . 
I was hoping there would be a 40 % off sale . she doesn't do those very often. maybe she'll do one for Easter ! probably not though ....


----------

